# skeeter pee stuck at 1.018



## nhush (Mar 29, 2013)

This is my first post. 
Greetings everyone
My skeeter pee started off well but does't seem to want to get below 1.018. There are bubbles coming up through the wine but the hydrometer doesn't want to move at all. I would guess I am getting a bubble through the airlock every 4-5 minutes. Its been about 2 weeks at around the 1.18-1.2 mark.
Should I just wait it out with whippings every day or do I need to do something else as well?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 29, 2013)

Temperature, and starting sg might help us to help you. Also the exact recipe followed may help.

BTW, welcome to the forum. You will probably find that the more info you provide, the more help you get.

Steve


----------



## hobbyiswine (Mar 29, 2013)

Maybe its the time of year but the "pees" seem to be causing problems lately! Is it still in the primary? What type of yeast did you use? For the price of a pack of yeast ($1) it might be worth rehydrating another pack, maybe another type of yeast, and see if that helps it ferment out the rest of the way. 

I had a couple batches do something similar to yours. I threw the book at it and got it down to 1.008 or so and gave up. I added sorbate and stabilized. Drinking a glass of it now actually. Not what I wanted but OK for a slightly sweet 9.5% "couch-wine".


----------



## nhush (Mar 30, 2013)

More info on stuck pee at 1.08 Apologize for not giving more info

I Followed the original recipe with ec1118 but made 6 gallons instead of 5 and added extra sugar to make up the 1.07 og. Racked at around 1.05 and was going strong for a while - even needed a blowoff tube to begin with. But, like i said, stopped at just below 1.02. The house temp has been a constant 22 degrees. There is no change of getting it warmer unless summer decides to come early.

Added energizer yesterday - brought a lot of bubbles to the top but nothing seems to have changed.

Since it has a few bubbles rising is this really stuck or should I just whip it daily and wait it out? Would racking help at this late stage?

ps - Can I make a pee and hold back on two of the bottles of lemon until after fermentation or stabilizing time? What would this taste like?


----------



## Arne (Mar 30, 2013)

Since it has a few bubbles rising is this really stuck or should I just whip it daily and wait it out? Would racking help at this late stage?

ps - Can I make a pee and hold back on two of the bottles of lemon until after fermentation or stabilizing time? What would this taste like?[/QUOTE]

I'm thinking try splash racking and see what happens. You can't do it you say, but try raising the temp. a bit. If you have a small electric heater, set it a couple of feet away from the fermenter and let it run for a day or so. Or try putting the fermenter in a large container and add some warm water. This would probably work best if you had an aquarium heater or something to keep the water warm. If you have a local brew store, they sell brew belts that you can wrap around the fermenter, plug in, and it will give your mix some extra heat.
I usually add my lemon in stages. First bottle when starting, second bottle a couple of days later and the third one towards the end. To me it comes out tasting just like when you add them all up front. Just usually makes it easier to get the S.P. started.


----------



## nhush (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks - I did throw in some boiled bread yeast as nutrition and the bubbles are increasing. I'll give racking a go as soon as I find a suitable container. My primary is in use with banana wine.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure how nutritious the boiled bread yeast is but pee definitely needs nutrient. I am trying to figure out which one works best and have not yet found a sure-fire nutrient to help make sure it ferments out dry every time kinda hit or miss lately on getting my pee to finish dry.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

I used 3 different yeasts on my first batch. Lalvin KV1 did the best but there is a low PH yeast out there (high acidity) that I've been dying to try. Problem is....I can't find it locally


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 1, 2013)

The yeast I'm dying to try for sp is 18-2007. 

Can't buy it locally. 

Claims it will ferment at 2.9 PH. Straight lemon juice is 2.0. Diluted its an easy 3. 

http://www.scottlab.com/product-329.aspx


----------



## Arne (Apr 1, 2013)

nhush said:


> Thanks - I did throw in some boiled bread yeast as nutrition and the bubbles are increasing. I'll give racking a go as soon as I find a suitable container. My primary is in use with banana wine.


 
Just get something else to pour it into. Pour it in and back again. Be forewarned, this can make it go crazy and jump out of whatever you have it in. When you get done, have it in a pan, bathtub, tray, or set it in a garbage bag and pull it around it a bit. Keeps the mess contained and makes cleanup much easier. Arne.


----------



## nhush (Apr 6, 2013)

I think I will try this again but only use one bottle for fermentation and the other two later before bottling.


----------



## VitruvianMan (Apr 8, 2013)

Arne said:


> Just get something else to pour it into. Pour it in and back again. Be forewarned, this can make it go crazy and jump out of whatever you have it in. When you get done, have it in a pan, bathtub, tray, or set it in a garbage bag and pull it around it a bit. Keeps the mess contained and makes cleanup much easier. Arne.



Arne, Im having a similar problem with a carmel apple mead I started It flew down from 1.130 to 1.030 and now it wont go down anymore, the recipe says it should end up around 1.012 so it still has a little ways to go but hasnt dropped in a few days, should I try the bucket technique of pouring it back and forth? Add a new packet of yeast? Im at a standstill as Ive never had this problem...


----------

